

The Evil Engineer's Guide to Patents  - kaj_sotala
http://blog.joshuafox.com/2012/10/the-evil-engineers-guide-to-patents.html

======
joshua_fox
After all the policy discussion about software patents, many software
engineers still don't know how idiotically easy it is to put patents on their
resumes. This is a short guide I wrote.

Evil, but that's the point.

